

Show HN: DotSauce Domain Club - DotSauce

I've just launched the DotSauce Domain Club, a membership website for domain name investors of all experience levels.<p>The main selling point of premium membership is in being able to purchase a monthly allotment of quality .com domains for just $19 each. Members can then resell these domains for considerable profit. Details on this offering probably need to be more prominent in my copy.<p>I'm eager to hear any suggestions and field any questions from the HN community. Specifically, I would like to know how I can make this endeavor a success. Also, do I need to publish the entire inventory for all to view?<p>Launch Announcement: http://www.dotsauce.com/2011/02/17/introducing-dotsauce-domain-club/<p>Features and Pricing: http://www.dotsauce.com/signup<p>Thank you in advance for your feedback.
======
bayes
This makes no sense to me. If it's really possible to "resell these domains
for considerable profit" then why aren't you doing it yourself? Or, if it's
not, then surely you're just preying on the greed and gullibility of those who
sign up?

~~~
DotSauce
I am an experienced domainer and am able to acquire new quality domains on a
regular basis. I'm also very busy with manging the publication, DotSauce
magazine and other projects.

I wish I could sell domains full time, but I have other commitments. It takes
time to market and promote domains and sales don't exactly happen over night.

There are sample domains shown on the signup page. I think it's fairly obvious
good keywords and brands are worth more than $19. It's not so far fetched to
think someone could resell for much more.

